# Will a 79 pontiac motor and transmission fit in 70 gto



## codywp (Apr 4, 2011)

I have found a 79 firebird motor and trans that runs and good trans for $400 owner said its a 350 or 305 he beileves with under 65xxx miles will this be a good fit in my 70 gto without fabricating he said the motor was in a 69 firebird.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If it's a real Pontiac, it should fit fine. Would it be possible for you to get all the numbers off it? (Date code, casting code, etc) to id exactly what it is?

Google "pontiac engine codes" to get information on the locations of the various codes and how to read them.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Make sure you're getting a Pontiac engine; they built Firebirds with Chevy small blocks (305 and 350).


----------



## codywp (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok thanks and i think thats what motor it has but will be getting the numbers later today


----------

